# Woher kriegt ihr die ganzen Daten?



## Cropac (3. April 2006)

Hi LeutZ
Ich find die Seite echt klasse und wollte mal fragen woher ihr über alle Items Bescheid wisst. Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass das von Blizzard zu euch geleitet wird oder so. Aber bei neue Gegenstände sind täglich ziemlich viele, das kann doch nicht sein, dass Blizzard jeden Tag so viele neue Items in Spiel stellt, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Possible (3. April 2006)

Cropac schrieb:
			
		

> Hi LeutZ
> Ich find die Seite echt klasse und wollte mal fragen woher ihr über alle Items Bescheid wisst. Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass das von Blizzard zu euch geleitet wird oder so. Aber bei neue Gegenstände sind täglich ziemlich viele, das kann doch nicht sein, dass Blizzard jeden Tag so viele neue Items in Spiel stellt, oder?
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, Blizzard macht da nichts.
Die vielen neuen Items sind jetzt nur weil viele mit dem Patch 1.10 geändert wurden.

Das ganze funktioniert so, all die Leute die den BLASC-Profiler installierten haben, unter andern um Ihren charakter angezeigt zu kriegen, sammeln daten.
Also jedesmal wenn sie ein Item sehen, egal ob im inventar, chat, oder wie auch immer, merkt das AddOn (was mit installiert wird) sich das in der SavedVariables.lua.
Es werden halt alle Informationen gespeichert, Name des Items, woher es kommt (hauptsächlich geht es dabei aus welchem Mob es gelootet wurde) und die Item id (die wow interne) und alle attribute, beshcreibungen, und so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ganze wird genaus für alles andere gesammelt, charaktäre, verzauberungen, rezepte, usw...

Der Profiler läd die Daten hier hoch, wo die ausgewertet und in eine Datenbank gepackt werden.
Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blizzard hat damit nichts zu tun.

Noch fragen?^^

PS. http://www.blasc.de/?p=faq <-- könnte man auch mal lesen *g*


----------



## B3N (3. April 2006)

Vielen Dank an Possible, besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können.  Paar Feinheiten sind zwar anderst, aber im ganzen passts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere FAQ ist im Moment zwar nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand, aber sollte zumindest im Ansatz weiterhelfen. Wir arbeiten aber grad an einer neuen FAQ.


----------

